# DIY Wire/hardware cloth alternatives



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

so i was lookin around today at some building materials for my new cage-to-be, and was considering different kinds of mesh to use for the siding. looking through the hardware mesh section, i came across a plastic version. it seems like pretty tough stuff (the package says so too!!) and i was trying to consider if it would hold up to the wear and tear of ratty use. im not sure if there is wire within the plastic itself, but i didnt think so. 

has anyone else seen this? any clues as to whether it would just be gnawed through or not? 

it was cheaper than the usual hardware mesh. Wire mesh is about $30, whereas the plastic version was $16 (for a lot longer roll too) 

any ideas or comments welcome


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

i realized that the topic header wasnt a very good one after i pressed it. i duno why i said DIY, sounds like i have ideas on how to make somethin better than mesh. sorry lol


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i was not aware it came in plastic. if its of a durable variaty it should be ok but if you have rats already i would get a piece of it and leave it with them for about a week. see how much damage they've done to it then you can go from there whether you want to try making a cage out of it. 

btw, i can change the title if you'd like. what would you rather it said?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

The plastic can and will be chewed through! I thought it seemed okay at first too, but even though it seems tough to us, rat teeth will slice right through it. I put it on the outside of my FN cage, and the next day there was a big hole chewed out of it. It probably says on the package somewhere that animals could chew it, it did on mine (I didn't buy it myself, or I wouldn't have... not that that made sense XD) Now I have a roll of the stuff laying around and no use for it at all. I just used a square in the middle of a hammock-type shelf, to make it sturdier ^_^

Definitely go with wire


----------

